# What Do You Do For Workouts And Physical Exercises?



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I rode a bicycle to a town named Pinellas Park, because they have a flea market there : It is held in a city park, close to city hall. I mapped it on Apple Maps, and good God, it wasn’t nearly as far as I thought.

I was packing stuff on the way up, like a gallon of water, and I had a leather bag. At the flea circus, I filled it full of stuff, and by the time I got back home: I had stuff falling out of my bag, so next time I will take one of my duffle bags.

I had a boom box hanging off of my shoulder, and wouldn’t you know it, the CD door came off. So that will turn into an adventure, just getting it back on. OK that qualified as a full set of exercise, mostly because, I say it did. My butt was tired after that.

My question for you is, what do you do for exercise and work outs? Sometimes I ride to Clearwater International, and thereabouts, I like to see the planes taking off and landing: it makes the trip worth it, I love to watch aircraft. I get absorbed.

PS: I drank a whole gallon of water, and I had to use a salt shaker. My hand started cramping, and using some salt is one of the best ways to stop a cramp.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol, your adventure is a little comical. I jog 3-4 days a week and walk for an hour wearing body armor the days that I do not jog. I also do push-ups and crunches every other day. I am starting to get into doing "time under tension" exercises such as "handcuffs."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At my age and stage, working around the homestead gives me a great workout.
When the Doc told me no high impact activities like jogging on my replacement knee, I thought "good, I don't jog anyway, but now I've got an excuse."

I did an upper body and arm workout today. Running an interior fence line to keep the dogs contained to a certain area. I'm using 6' 6" metal T posts and driving them in with one of those two handled post drivers. 

Next up is digging up and resetting about fourty 18" patio stones at the back door. The old steps rotted out, I bought some nice premade wood and steel steps. I had to turn over dirt to get it loose enough to level out for a new patio stone base, 6 feet X 8 feet. And dagum it, now the old stoned area doesn't line up square and even with the new base.

After that is cutting down long stretches of wax myrtle that have taken over some of the interior fence lines and have grown to almost 20 feet high, with 2"+ thick trunks..

AND THEN, I really need to thin out the two acre woodlot and cut down all the undergrowth. I haven't touched it in 20 years, this will probably kill me.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Normal work of maintaining a house and acreage. 12oz curls during happy hour. Park at the far end of the parking lot so my nice older rigs don't get door dings from all the idiots. Go fishing. Walk up to the shooting bench and targets.

As fast as this country is going down the drain I don't really care how much longer I'm around.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Illegals do my exercising for me, I'll have to check with them...


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yep. Steel t posts and a driver, stretching barbed wire, cutting and splitting wood. One of these days I'm buying a hydraulic splitter.
You want a real core workout? Learn to use a scythe. I've been doing more and more "old fashioned" homestead work so that I have experience rather than theory. This includes buck saws, felling axes, froes, and carpenter saws.
It starts to show a change in you after a while. Some for better, some for worse, but as far as homestead prepping goes, these are skills that give you a really good idea as to what it will be like to survive long term, and thrive.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Lol, your adventure is a little comical. I jog 3-4 days a week and walk for an hour wearing body armor the days that I do not jog. I also do push-ups and crunches every other day. I am starting to get into doing "time under tension" exercises such as "handcuffs."


I picked up one deal after the next, there are a lot of different types of folks there, and it has variety. 
I found a huge sweet onion, from one of the Oriental booths. : and I’m trying it on a ham sandwich tonight.

I had stuff hanging all over me, and out of my bags. It was a tough work out too, I love that kind of stuff.

You need to help me with “time under tension & handcuffs”. I don’t know what that entails.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Half the way down the page in Instagram link there is a short video on 4 TUT bodyweight exercises. This includes "handcuffs."

Slow Down Your Workouts


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At my age and stage, working around the homestead gives me a great workout.
> When the Doc told me no high impact activities like jogging on my replacement knee, I thought "good, I don't jog anyway, but now I've got an excuse."
> 
> I did an upper body and arm workout today. Running an interior fence line to keep the dogs contained to a certain area. I'm using 6' 6" metal T posts and driving them in with one of those two handled post drivers.
> ...


You have a load of workouts in front of you, and like you I don’t run anymore: I a too fat and too old, and I don’t care about running anymore. I’m tired. I have to be careful what I do anyway, or I can kill myself in the Sun and heat.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Normal work of maintaining a house and acreage. 12oz curls during happy hour. Park at the far end of the parking lot so my nice older rigs don't get door dings from all the idiots. Go fishing. Walk up to the shooting bench and targets.
> 
> As fast as this country is going down the drain I don't really care how much longer I'm around.


Curling a 6 pack is a worthwhile endeavor, and so is fishing, they are good ways to spend time. You are smart to park your trucks away from the idiots: they don’t mind if they bust your truck up, they care if you bust theirs up.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> My Illegals do my exercising for me, I'll have to check with them...


You are warped, but you already knew that, and so did everybody else here. If you ever go crazy, no one will ever know it, since it will seem business as usual. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Black 5 said:


> Yep. Steel t posts and a driver, stretching barbed wire, cutting and splitting wood. One of these days I'm buying a hydraulic splitter.
> You want a real core workout? Learn to use a scythe. I've been doing more and more "old fashioned" homestead work so that I have experience rather than theory. This includes buck saws, felling axes, froes, and carpenter saws.
> It starts to show a change in you after a while. Some for better, some for worse, but as far as homestead prepping goes, these are skills that give you a really good idea as to what it will be like to survive long term, and thrive.


I am very good at using a scythe, I can destroy a pretty tough field of high grass with one. I can use an axe in an unusually good way , I am thinking of getting a few of them. Nowadays I may need one or two, with which to wade into 6 or 12 Antifa thugs.

It always pays to look ahead.😋

PS: get the hydraulic splitter,and save yourself from the agony of splitting very thick sections of tree wood. It ain’t worth it, and it might wear you down too much.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Half the way down the page in Instagram link there is a short video on 4 TUT bodyweight exercises. This includes "handcuffs."
> 
> Slow Down Your Workouts





https://www.muscleandfitness.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/DonSaladinoTempoWorkout.jpg?w=940&h=529&crop=1&quality=86&strip=all


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Not a damn thing. Maintaining the acreage, horses, chickens, dogs, cats, sailboat, 6 kids and 12 grandkids. i get all the expertise I needed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I rode a bicycle to a town named Pinellas Park, because they have a flea market there : It is held in a city park, close to city hall. I mapped it on Apple Maps, and good God, it wasn’t nearly as far as I thought.
> 
> I was packing stuff on the way up, like a gallon of water, and I had a leather bag. At the flea circus, I filled it full of stuff, and by the time I got back home: I had stuff falling out of my bag, so next time I will take one of my duffle bags.
> 
> ...





MisterMills357 said:


> https://www.muscleandfitness.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/DonSaladinoTempoWorkout.jpg?w=940&h=529&crop=1&quality=86&strip=all


I get quite a bit of exercise as a school crossing guard. I have to get up and down in my lawn chair to get the cute Mamas and mean kids across the street and back safely and expeditiously. I am wore plumb out and ready for a beer when I get off..and I have to work like a democrat at home. Today i mowed grass...sprayed ants..and slung corn gluteen meal back and front yard plus went to the feed store and bought it along with a big bag of dirt and another of mulch. Just barely squeezed in a smoked baloney sandwich from the bbq joint. There just isnt enough hours in the day to go to health club..bike riding..rock climbing etc.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought I wasn't doing badly considering everything I used to do got shutdown because of the scamdemic. Today my neighbors were pulling out the bushes they lost because of the freeze. They needed some chains and I happen to have some so I let them borrow those chains. I went over to help. 5 minutes in and I was done. Wiped out. They are in their 40's so I'm nearly double their age and they have good strong kids. So I just watched for a time. 

What it did do is let me know how far I have fallen. I need to work on that.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Today, my better half picked the jobs, so it was an easy day.

I ran the weed eater along 800 ft of fence line and 200 ft of retaining wall. Getting her set up and running batteries to her, refilling her weed eater. The usual chores of feeding 6 horses, 4 dogs. Reinstalled my 2nd driveway chain that I had borrowed to use as for a ball and chain hill clearing system. Doing some planning for adapting some of her horse equipment for a better use and getting aproval (biggest achievement).

Much easier than my normal days. Digging holes, setting posts, stringing fence, hanging gates, new building projects amoungst doing all the supply runs. 

Riding a bike? Last time I did that was 2 years ago on vacation. 

I have been “retired” for 6 years. Some times I think I should go back to work to rest.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> Not a damn thing. Maintaining the acreage, horses, chickens, dogs, cats, sailboat, 6 kids and 12 grandkids. i get all the expertise I needed.


That is physical exercise, it’s just called by a different name, it’s called running to keep up.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

2020 Convert said:


> Today, my better half picked the jobs, so it was an easy day.
> 
> I ran the weed eater along 800 ft of fence line and 200 ft of retaining wall. Getting her set up and running batteries to her, refilling her weed eater. The usual chores of feeding 6 horses, 4 dogs. Reinstalled my 2nd driveway chain that I had borrowed to use as for a ball and chain hill clearing system. Doing some planning for adapting some of her horse equipment for a better use and getting aproval (biggest achievement).
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are doing fine in the exercise department. I will say the same thing to you, that I said to piratesailor,you are running to keep up.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

@MisterMills357 the past couple days, I have kind of determined when I was a freshman you were a senior. So not that far off age wise. You have some age related disabilities as so do I .
I am still in the denial stage, and I won’t let aches and pains beat me. If my hips hurt, I get out of the chair and go to work on the chores.
I guess I am as stubborn as my GGF. He always said he would die with his boots on, and he did out milking cows at 86.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

2020 Convert said:


> @MisterMills357 the past couple days, I have kind of determined when I was a freshman you were a senior. So not that far off age wise. You have some age related disabilities as so do I .
> I am still in the denial stage, and I won’t let aches and pains beat me. If my hips hurt, I get out of the chair and go to work on the chores.
> I guess I am as stubborn as my GGF. He always said he would die with his boots on, and he did out milking cows at 86.


I am 65 and it just about kills me to ride in the strong Sun around here, it is summer-like now, and that is punishing.
But, I am going to treat myself today, first I am going back to the flea market, and then I am headed for the beach.
Let me look up the the place that would be convenient: It looks like Indian Shores Beach will be it.

I am doing it off my own accord, since the doctor wizards nearly took away any manhood that I had.
I am on so many BP meds now and a side effect is that I cramp up, after a few hours in the Sun. I am on a lot of diuretics, and salt pours out of me.

So I have to use table salt for that, and I am bringing that up, because my hand draws up, my thumb in particular.

PS: I think that I a going to die with my sandals on, when one of these good citizens runs over me.
I have never seen a place that has less regard for cyclists and pedestrians. It’s like they are in the way.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm starting back up with my gym trainer on Tuesday. So whatever she tells me to.

I've been doing Yoga (good viewing), and walking 1-2 miles a day


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have been going to the gym and working on the yard and garden area and hope for a good 10 mile bike ride tomorrow now that it is finally getting nice as long as the wind slows down. I hopefully get released by my doc in 2 weeks to start back at lifting weights. I always stayed in pretty good shape working 12 hour shifts and running to keep up but since I retired I have to really force myself to want to do anything. Lazy is my middle name.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

At work I'm either lugging bags of anfo across a shot, wrestling with the bulk hose and sometimes slinging steel. 50lb bags, a heavy hose and steels are 130lbs or so. 
At home I cut firewood, split it by hand, walk the dogs and I deer hunt, the hills are steep and the deer are big.
My wife has a stationary bike, treadmill and some weights she exercises with, not to mention she takes care of our two sons. 
Her and I go hiking together, we lift together as well, we will be expanding our home soon and plan on adding more to our gym. 
Overall we're in fairly good shape.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Grinch said:


> At work I'm either lugging bags of anfo across a shot, wrestling with the bulk hose and sometimes slinging steel. 50lb bags, a heavy hose and steels are 130lbs or so.
> At home I cut firewood, split it by hand, walk the dogs and I deer hunt, the hills are steep and the deer are big.
> My wife has a stationary bike, treadmill and some weights she exercises with, not to mention she takes care of our two sons.
> Her and I go hiking together, we lift together as well, we will be expanding our home soon and plan on adding more to our gym.
> Overall we're in fairly good shape.


OK, you've covered any exercise that you need. You get a blue ribbon. Your wife gets honorable mention...........only kidding, since she takes care of two sons. That’s a work out in itself.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> I have been going to the gym and working on the yard and garden area and hope for a good 10 mile bike ride tomorrow now that it is finally getting nice as long as the wind slows down. I hopefully get released by my doc in 2 weeks to start back at lifting weights. I always stayed in pretty good shape working 12 hour shifts and running to keep up but since I retired I have to really force myself to want to do anything. Lazy is my middle name.


You would not believe how glorious the weather is right here, but it is pretty far south hereabouts.

I went for a bike ride yesterday and my bald tire popped: so then I had a nice 7 mile walk, and I am sunburned.
But no complaints.

Note: I know that I am truly eccentric for a guy who is 65. But, like Popeye, I yams what I yams.🤓
I should get a corn cob pipe.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> You would not believe how glorious the weather is right here, but it is pretty far south hereabouts.
> 
> I went for a bike ride yesterday and my bald tire popped: so then I had a nice 7 mile walk, and I am sunburned.
> But no complaints.
> ...


 It is nice here today but we have 25 mile winds which makes riding a bike suck. We are going to take the dogs walking at the nature preserve instead. I planted all my seedly yesterday and they are in the greenhouse. I really have zero projects planned today which is weird for me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> You would not believe how glorious the weather is right here, but it is pretty far south hereabouts.
> 
> I went for a bike ride yesterday and my bald tire popped: so then I had a nice 7 mile walk, and I am sunburned.
> But no complaints.
> ...


Put that in your pipe and smoke it..

I walk a few miles each day, trying for 10K steps, about 20 minutes of arm or leg execise, and 20 minutes of core exercises.

Then there is the property that needs constant attention.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Put that in your pipe and smoke it..
> 
> I walk a few miles each day, trying for 10K steps, about 20 minutes of arm or leg execise, and 20 minutes of core exercises.
> 
> Then there is the property that needs constant attention.


Me personally, I go for distance , it’s easier for me to count and keep up with. And I don’t have a lick of sense, and I am constantly overreaching: I got way up the road on a bald tire, like I expected it to magically last forever. It didn’t.

Today I am going to clear some garbage, and nuisance plants in the back of the house.

(I’m Popeye the sailor man.)🥦🥬🌽 I didn’t see any spinach emoticons .


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I try not to that guy, or gal in my case.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> View attachment 113353
> 
> I try not to that guy, or gal in my case.


I’ll give him credit, he picked an AR-15.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I lift weights 4 times a week. I swim three days a week. 

With a bad ankle I skip leg day in the weight room and swim. Swimming is easy on the joints, as you know. 

I’ve been doing special exercises for the ankle. It’s getting better slowly. 

I sleep with a cool ice pack on my ankle strapped with an ace bandage. It’s helping tremendously and feels great . Helping me sleep better, that’s conducive with healing. 👍


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I lift weights 4 times a week. I swim three days a week.
> 
> With a bad ankle I skip leg day in the weight room and swim. Swimming is easy on the joints, as you know.
> 
> ...


 I hated it when I broke my ankle and since it was about 1 year before they decided they needed to operate because it wouldn't heal it went on for a long time. I am hoping I get released to start my full workout next week when I see the doc. Can't believe how flabby my arms got in just 10 short weeks because of my hand and shoulder surgery.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I lift weights 4 times a week. I swim three days a week.
> 
> With a bad ankle I skip leg day in the weight room and swim. Swimming is easy on the joints, as you know.
> 
> ...


I had a surgical repair on my right ankle, and it ended up being a life changer. I had to have PT for a few months, and now, 25 years later, I wear out my right shoe faster than my left .

On a separate note, sometimes I have to sleep right on top of a cold pack, one of those freeze packs.
I get points along my spine and back that ache pretty bad. It’s from high blood pressure, and it can really hurt.
I have thrown up from the over pressure many times.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> I hated it when I broke my ankle and since it was about 1 year before they decided they needed to operate because it wouldn't heal it went on for a long time. I am hoping I get released to start my full workout next week when I see the doc. Can't believe how flabby my arms got in just 10 short weeks because of my hand and shoulder surgery.


When I snapped my ankle, it was fairly traumatic, and it swelled up when the cast was no longer on it. Because when I torqued into that brick-hard dirt road; well you understand, I nearly knocked my socks off.

I had the ankle bone screwed back together, by a surgeon: with tiny screws, nothing huge. Plus it took me a long time recover and to do the PT.

I went back to jump status in about 4 months I think.

Until I did go back to bailing out of choppers, I walked. It was on crutches, while I had the cast on; and on foot after that. Everywhere that I went, I got there on foot. It was a nightmare in ways, and it felt like I had 3 inch screws through my ankle, when I walked.

So I sympathize with you. Your muscle strength does not last, it is fleeting. Right now, I am a fat boy.
I know that you are trying, since you don’t sound like the quitter sort. Keep a good spirit, and keep going.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> When I snapped my ankle, it was fairly traumatic, and it swelled up when the cast was no longer on it. Because when I torqued into that brick-hard dirt road; well you understand, I nearly knocked my socks off.
> 
> I had the ankle bone screwed back together, by a surgeon: with tiny screws, nothing huge. Plus it took me a long time recover and to do the PT.
> 
> ...


It will get better or not. I don’t worry about it, I just treat it and keep going. There may be a time where I’m willing to let professionals take over but I’m not there yet. 

Right now I can tolerate the discomfort and the swelling is manageable but kind of exhausting. I’m icing it every 30-45 minutes around the clock basically and leaving a cool pack onnit while I sleep. 

I see improvement every few days. I’ll continue to rehab it evennif it gets to what I believe is 100%. 

I want it stronger than before.....


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I used KT tape on my ankles for months, it helped stabilize it when I was working so I wouldn't keep having it go south on me. I swear by that stuff, use it on me knee when it acts up and on my shoulder before surgery. Since I don't tolerant and don't care for pain medication I use things like that and ice a lot to help with the swelling. I hope yours gets better soon. It has been 3 years I think since I broke my ankle and I can run now if I feel like which I don't often. But I can ride my bike now which was my goal that kept me going.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> I used KT tape on my ankles for months, it helped stabilize it when I was working so I wouldn't keep having it go south on me. I swear by that stuff, use it on me knee when it acts up and on my shoulder before surgery. Since I don't tolerant and don't care for pain medication I use things like that and ice a lot to help with the swelling. I hope yours gets better soon. It has been 3 years I think since I broke my ankle and I can run now if I feel like which I don't often. But I can ride my bike now which was my goal that kept me going.


My traumatic ankle injury was 25 years ago, it has healed, and then healed some more. My surgeon did a great job and so did my PT team. That’s one reason that I can walk 7, or 8 miles now, and there is no pain in my ankle. I have walked 12 miles at at lick within the last 2 years, and the trouble that I had, was keeping up with my BS.

You would not believe what walking in 90 degree weather does to me, I am always chasing down a good blood sugar level. It crashes if I don’t.
I have learned to stop and have a sit down meal in a restaurant .

I was out on a bicycle and I was killing myself in this heat. So I stopped at one of those fish & hamburger & everything else places. They had the hottest fries and real good chow there. It was a treat.

I stopped at the restaurant , because I was getting my north and south mixed up. And I couldn’t get my directions right: so I knew that my BS was all screwed up, and was getting worse. The meal helped me stupendously. I drank down 3 or 4 small cups cold soda too.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> My traumatic ankle injury was 25 years ago, it has healed, and then healed some more. My surgeon did a great job and so did my PT team. That’s one reason that I can walk 7, or 8 miles now, and there is no pain in my ankle. I have walked 12 miles at at lick within the last 2 years, and the trouble that I had, was keeping up with my BS.
> 
> You would not believe what walking in 90 degree weather does to me, I am always chasing down a good blood sugar level. It crashes if I don’t.
> I have learned to stop and have a sit down meal in a restaurant .
> ...


 I am so glad that so far I am not a diabetic. Both my parents were but then both my parents were dead by my age, years before my age. I am glad you manage it well. I would think the majority of patients in our wound care clinic were diabetics, its nothing to mess with.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Messed up the quote again.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> I am so glad that so far I am not a diabetic. Both my parents were but then both my parents were dead by my age, years before my age. I am glad you manage it well. I would think the majority of patients in our wound care clinic were diabetics, its nothing to mess with.



I don’t really do well in management, it’s more like me running into walls, and braining myself. And for a time, I stop eating myself into a casket.

The only thing that comes close to taming my diabetes is to go berserk, on a bike or walking. I have no self control when I go into a restaurant, and I eat like a bear. I can’t seem to help it.

When I am out in the Sun, and working out, I burn up a bucket load of energy and calories.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm definitely at the point that I need to get myself back in shape. I still ride my bike and dirt bike with my son every chance I get but I really let myself go since quitting smoking a couple years ago.

Before that I was eating healthy and working out at the gym for 1-2 hours 7 days a week. I stopped going and since my son has been doing his school work from home for the past year I never got back to it.

Back to fully open school next week thank god. Time to stop drinking soda and lose the 60 lbs I gained.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nick said:


> I'm definitely at the point that I need to get myself back in shape. I still ride my bike and dirt bike with my son every chance I get but I really let myself go since quitting smoking a couple years ago.
> 
> Before that I was eating healthy and working out at the gym for 1-2 hours 7 days a week. I stopped going and since my son has been doing his school work from home for the past year I never got back to it.
> 
> Back to fully open school next week thank god. Time to stop drinking soda and lose the 60 lbs I gained.


Work out 2x a week with anaerobic and once with aerobic if you want muscle, and reverse that to trim weight.
You will have to do a lot of aerobic to lose 60 pounds though. I need to lose 50 pounds myself, and I am doing tons of aerobic. So far without much luck, because I eat like a horse. And I have been trapped in that cycle for 10 years, so it’s looking pretty dismal for losing weight.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Um... Well I tote 5 kiddos around all day and I bend over a lot. 🤣  Other than that the hubby and I get away for backpacking every once in a while.
Not the fittest gal you ever seen but I can be on my feet for 16 hours a day without sitting down. Hope that counts for something.😂😂
On a more serious note my brother is ex-military and he is doing 15 miles a day of walking and ten swimming. He does pushups whenever he isn't doing something else and scares me half to death by sprinting down hills and jumping walls with my babies on his back. He says e likes to live life as an exercise.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any Beastie said:


> Um... Well I tote 5 kiddos around all day and I bend over a lot. 🤣  Other than that the hubby and I get away for backpacking every once in a while.
> Not the fittest gal you ever seen but I can be on my feet for 16 hours a day without sitting down. Hope that counts for something.😂😂
> On a more serious note my brother is ex-military and he is doing 15 miles a day of walking and ten swimming. He does pushups whenever he isn't doing something else and scares me half to death by sprinting down hills and jumping walls with my babies on his back. He says e likes to live life as an exercise.


Yes, your exercise needs are taken care of. 

Tell your brother that he can slow down, since exercise doesn’t have any long term benefit. It’s only for the here and now, unless he is training for SFAS or something .(SFAS is short for Special Forces Assessment And Selection.) If he intends to try out for Delta Group, then he is right on the money. Is he going to do that? If he isn’t then he is trying too hard.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, your exercise needs are taken care of.
> 
> Tell your brother that he can slow down, since exercise doesn’t have any long term benefit. It’s only for the here and now, unless he is training for SFAS or something .(SFAS is short for Special Forces Assessment And Selection.) If he intends to try out for Delta Group, then he is right on the money. Is he going to do that? If he isn’t then he is trying too hard.


Well I suppose it is exercise. 😂 
Even when we were little my brother is someone who always needs to be moving. He likes it and doesn't really care about being fit, just needs the physical activity to "keep his insanity" as he says. Sometimes I worry he pushes too hard but I think he will be okay. If he ran the 15 miles every day I would be more worried since it can break leg muscles down.
I tell him to chill but he can't work if he "chills" so I guess he does what he needs to do. 🤷‍♀️ he isn't training for anything that I know of...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I work in my shop, nothing else, at my age that is enough.
I have seen what happens to workout fanatics, no thanks.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> I work in my shop, nothing else, at my age that is enough.
> I have seen what happens to workout fanatics, no thanks.


Some do bench presses you do drill presses.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> I work in my shop, nothing else, at my age that is enough.
> I have seen what happens to workout fanatics, no thanks.


You need to get your heart rate up, and getting pissed off doesn’t count🤙


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Work out 2x a week with anaerobic and once with aerobic if you want muscle, and reverse that to trim weight.
> You will have to do a lot of aerobic to lose 60 pounds though. I need to lose 50 pounds myself, and I am doing tons of aerobic. So far without much luck, because I eat like a horse. And I have been trapped in that cycle for 10 years, so it’s looking pretty dismal for losing weight.


It’s virtually impossible to work off bad eating habits. You would need to be an Olympic athlete in training to burn a bad diet off or naturally gifted.

I eat lean proteins and vegetables with limited carbohydrates.

It’s hard to eat enough lean protein and steamed vegetables to get fat.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You need to get your heart rate up, and getting pissed off doesn’t count🤙


Uh, no I don't, my heart is fine, I get enough exercise when logging and splitting.
I do a monthly EKG on myself, no problems at all, send the results to my PCP.
I also do my BP every day, am on one med for it, it is at normal systolic and diastolic levels.
I you think I am going to waste energy on working out, you got another thing coming.
Use this to adjust the workout thingy, I am 80 years old, still work 15-20 hours a week
in the shop. 
As soon as it gets a little warmer, I am putting a thermal fan assembly in one Grand Cherokee.
I did one in January of last year in 20 degree F weather, replacing the failed electric one.
Then in June I will rebuild the front caliper cylinders in one Cherokee.
Whatever work needs to be done, I do it. Rebuilding the rear deck when the summer gets here.
I have a 1955 Tbird that I might repaint if I feel like it. 
Almost all my same aged friends are gone, I am still here and I am not a veggie sitting in a wheelchair drooling on myself in the corner, nor am I suffering any mental afflictions.
The only things that slow me up are my hands with arthritis and several surgeries.
Yeah, I don't need to get my heart rate up any further.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> Uh, no I don't, my heart is fine, I get enough exercise when logging and splitting.
> I do a monthly EKG on myself, no problems at all, send the results to my PCP.
> I also do my BP every day, am on one med for it, it is at normal systolic and diastolic levels.
> I you think I am going to waste energy on working out, you got another thing coming.
> ...


It was merely a suggestion to get your heart rate up, not work out, carry on.

But keep in mind that all the things you listed above, most people don’t do in their “ shop “ “ and nothing else “ Like you claim in post #48 that I responded to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You need to get your heart rate up, and getting pissed off doesn’t count🤙


Now, you tell me; asshole! All these years I thought that reading the news was a workout and now you tell me otherwise?
Considering we are neighbors and all, I would have expected you to have given me a heads up a little sooner.

To be serious, we all know that walking is great exercise. Not casual strolling but serious walking.
Denton, out down the remote control and get off your dead ass. Where did that rock-hard soldier go, you pudgy, old man?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't work out to lose weight, I lost my first 56 pounds with no exercise. I work out because strength training builds stronger bones and I have lost count on how many bones I have broken, I also workout to keep my balance good because a broken hip is not something I want to go through. And I work out because I love feeling muscle instead of flab on my legs and arms. To lose weight though it is strickly burn more then I take in. I am on myfitness pal and have been for years to track my food but I learned a long time ago not to count my exercise because I used it as an excuse to eat more so I would work out longer so I could eat more pizza, LOL.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Dog walking and workout videos. That's all for now. 

Before covid I liked swimming at the YMCA. I do miss swimming. I'll probably re-join the community pool this summer.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It was merely a suggestion to get your heart rate up, not work out, carry on.
> 
> But keep in mind that all the things you listed above, most people don’t do in their “ shop “ “ and nothing else “ Like you claim in post #48 that I responded to.


With the exception of the logging and the deck the rest are done in my shop.
There is plenty of room to pull in the Jeeps to work on them most of the time. Last winter the bay was filled and I had to do the fan job outside.
The shop is a industrial manufacturing machine shop, before I retired I employed 15 people.
I did design and fabricate almost anything within the machine size limits, to include welding fabrication, plating and painting. My products are well known around the world.
Customers were the US military (have cage code) oil field suppliers, machine tool builders, many others.
I have never sat on my a$$ at a desk for any extended length of time, only when writing computer programs. Those desk bound people that suffer from "secretarial spread" are the ones who need to work out to keep their a$$es from getting fatter.
A friend who is the VP of a large world class financial institution goes to the gym almost everyday after work, he suffers from the "spread".
I am 5'9" and 170 pounds, 34 inch waist, not overweight by any means.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Work out 2x a week with anaerobic and once with aerobic if you want muscle, and reverse that to trim weight.
> You will have to do a lot of aerobic to lose 60 pounds though. I need to lose 50 pounds myself, and I am doing tons of aerobic. So far without much luck, because I eat like a horse. And I have been trapped in that cycle for 10 years, so it’s looking pretty dismal for losing weight.


Horses have great diets, your doing fine. 
Whenever I need to lose some weight but I want to eat how I always do, I just get pregnant so the extra goes to the baby, if you were a lady I would suggest that. 😂 😂


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> With the exception of the logging and the deck the rest are done in my shop.
> There is plenty of room to pull in the Jeeps to work on them most of the time. Last winter the bay was filled and I had to do the fan job outside.
> The shop shop is a industrial manufacturing machine shop, before I retired I employed 15 people.
> I did design and fabricate almost anything within the machine size limits, to include welding fabrication, plating and painting. My products are well known around the world.
> ...


You sure do a lot of work for a guy that doesn’t want to get his heart rate up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You sure do a lot of work for a guy that doesn’t want to get his heart rate up.


That's not what he said.



SOCOM42 said:


> *Uh, no I don't, my heart is fine, I get enough exercise when logging and splitting.*


That tells me he does enough work at home that he doesn't need the extra workout to accomplish this. Just sayin...........


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> That's not what he said.
> 
> 
> That tells me he does enough work at home that he doesn't need the extra workout to accomplish this. Just sayin...........


Thanks for clearing that up for him, I understand now the way you say it.

I appreciate that very much.

I though working around his shop meant his gunsmith shop just piddling around......not chopping wood . 👍. Oh my mistake, he said “ logging” and “ splitting “

My father is 81 and he walks a couple miles a day to get his heart rate up. Typical chores just doesn’t do it.......but then again he’s in great shape👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> I'm definitely at the point that I need to get myself back in shape. I still ride my bike and dirt bike with my son every chance I get but I really let myself go since quitting smoking a couple years ago.
> 
> Before that I was eating healthy and working out at the gym for 1-2 hours 7 days a week. I stopped going and since my son has been doing his school work from home for the past year I never got back to it.
> 
> Back to fully open school next week thank god. Time to stop drinking soda and lose the 60 lbs I gained.


1-2 hours 7-days a week at the gym is pretty sporty. I’d be sore for sure.

I swim, run and ride a bike a lot. Or well I use to, just swimming now. Hurt ankle.

I try not to get below 225 or I feel weak. I like my weight around 230-240


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> 1-2 hours 7-days a week at the gym is pretty sporty. I’d be sore for sure.
> 
> I swim, run and ride a bike a lot. Or well I use to, just swimming now. Hurt ankle.
> 
> I try not to get below 225 or I feel weak. I like my weight around 230-240



You get to the point where it becomes kind of addictive. I actually enjoyed going. Anyone who's worked out for any amount of times knows you only get sore in the beginning.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> You get to the point where it becomes kind of addictive. I actually enjoyed going. Anyone who's worked out for any amount of times knows you only get sore in the beginning.


I don’t know of anyone spends 1-2 hours a day 7 days a week in the gym and doesn’t get sore. Well unless they’re on Meds or work there. 🤣


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I don’t know of anyone spends 1-2 hours a day 7 days a week in the gym and doesn’t get sore. Well unless they’re on Meds or work there. 🤣



It's really not that hard. I would spend the first 30 mins stretching and on the stationary bike to get the blood pumping. Then do different muscles different days while mixing in cardio, machine's, and free weights.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> It's really not that hard. I would spend the first 30 mins stretching and on the stationary bike to get the blood pumping. Then do different muscles different days while mixing in cardio, machine's, and free weights.


My weight workouts last 50-60 minutes and I work until failure with 30 seconds between sets. No breaks.

All textbook cardio is done outside the gym.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any Beastie said:


> Horses have great diets, your doing fine.
> Whenever I need to lose some weight but I want to eat how I always do, I just get pregnant so the extra goes to the baby, if you were a lady I would suggest that. 😂 😂


You have a razor sharp humor, which pokes fun at the self, and that’s unusual these days.
It’s amazing how well that works as a defensive mechanism, so keep it up.

I can’t seem to lose weight, primarily because I am an insulin dependent diabetic.
I take 120 units of insulin per day, and it has ravaged me. I have learned to watch it, or I will crash.

But to tell the truth, I look like a horse because I eat like a horse. 
I weigh 230 pounds, and I will go through a big sub sandwich, like the Germans through France.

I just made some ham beans, that were as much ham, as they were beans. Jesus! They were good.
But they pretty well wrecked my BP.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any Beastie said:


> Well I suppose it is exercise. 😂
> Even when we were little my brother is someone who always needs to be moving. He likes it and doesn't really care about being fit, just needs the physical activity to "keep his insanity" as he says. Sometimes I worry he pushes too hard but I think he will be okay. If he ran the 15 miles every day I would be more worried since it can break leg muscles down.
> I tell him to chill but he can't work if he "chills" so I guess he does what he needs to do. 🤷‍♀️ he isn't training for anything that I know of...


I know how women can hate advice from men, but tell him to go to sign up for the 75th Ranger Regiment. They are always looking for men who can walk 20 miles, with 120 pounds of gear on their back.

(If I have mentioned that before, then overlook it. I recall asking if he was training for the Rangers.)

He sounds like he could do it.
(He should try out for SF, since they are just Rangers with high IQ’s.)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> I am so glad that so far I am not a diabetic. Both my parents were but then both my parents were dead by my age, years before my age. I am glad you manage it well. I would think the majority of patients in our wound care clinic were diabetics, its nothing to mess with.


My father paid the price in his 60’s from diabetes, by collapsing from it: it was one of the causes of his death.
He was a cripple long before his time, and he died in a nursing home. My mother lived to be 80, and when the grim reaper came for her, it was by way of a massive stroke. Half of her brain simply collapsed in on itself.

She lived long enough for everyone to say their goodbyes, and the I think that another stroke finished her off.
She was in the hospital for a good while, and the nurses would do her nails, and talk to her. That was a real kindness.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s virtually impossible to work off bad eating habits. You would need to be an Olympic athlete in training to burn a bad diet off or naturally gifted.
> 
> I eat lean proteins and vegetables with limited carbohydrates.
> 
> It’s hard to eat enough lean protein and steamed vegetables to get fat.


And yet, I maintain hope, that I am that special one, that can live on KFC and still look trim.
My usual self.🦧🦧🦧


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> I know how women can hate advice from men, but tell him to go to sign up for the 75th Ranger Regiment. They are always looking for men who can walk 20 miles, with 120 pounds of gear on their back.
> 
> (If I have mentioned that before, then overlook it. I recall asking if he was training for the Rangers.)
> 
> ...


No you didn't say that before, good suggestion thanks! I will talk to him because sounds like something he might like. I might chicken out because I love having him near by; he's the bestie.  
Marines (Muscles Are Required Intelligence Not Essential, kidding, God Bless the troops, I pray for them every day) bugged him because of the lack of IQ, so high IQ rangers sound fitting.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> You have a razor sharp humor, which pokes fun at the self, and that’s unusual these days.
> It’s amazing how well that works as a defensive mechanism, so keep it up.
> 
> I can’t seem to lose weight, primarily because I am an insulin dependent diabetic.
> ...


Thank you. I'll attribute it to my seven siblings. They seem to have built anything good in my character. 
I think that you seem to still be making a life you want to live, and even if ham beans require some recovery they DEFFINATELY seem worth it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any Beastie said:


> No you didn't say that before, good suggestion thanks! I will talk to him because sounds like something he might like. I might chicken out because I love having him near by; he's the bestie.
> Marines (Muscles Are Required Intelligence Not Essential, kidding, God Bless the troops, I pray for them every day) bugged him because of the lack of IQ, so high IQ rangers sound fitting.


High IQ Rangers, is how I described Special Forces; to a lady on my plane, on the way back home, from Benning.

FYI: Delta Force selects men from anywhere in the Army; but they may prefer Special Forces, Ranger & Airborne. There was a flier from them—- posted at my battalion, the 2/19 SFG(A).

It outlined some of what they were looking for in recruits. One of them was completing a 40 mile ruck march, through the hills at Camp Dawson WV, with a heavy load of equipment. And the try outs not told how well they are doing, while doing the rucksack march. And they are alone, when they reach a point, they are given their next point. No chit chat, no asking about the next point, just grid coordinates: it messes with their head.

That was in 1996 or so, but it’s probably still like that.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> High IQ Rangers, is how I described Special Forces; to a lady on my plane, on the way back home, from Benning.


I'm embarrassed. The brain just associated SF with San Francisco. High IQ rangers was all that actually got picked up. 😂
My army terminology needs some work. Thanks for being patient. 
😂


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any Beastie said:


> I'm embarrassed. The brain just associated SF with San Francisco. High IQ rangers was all that actually got picked up. 😂
> My army terminology needs some work. Thanks for being patient.
> 😂


I should spell things out more often.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

What Do You Do For Workouts And Physical Exercises?
First, I'll watch a girl dance with this can for a long time...


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Folklore said:


> What Do You Do For Workouts And Physical Exercises?
> First, I'll watch a girl dance with this can for a long time...


She's pretty good for being a drunk gen-z-er.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> She's pretty good for being a drunk gen-z-er.


She is absolutely clear, just good to look at how others work )


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, you've covered any exercise that you need. You get a blue ribbon. Your wife gets honorable mention...........only kidding, since she takes care of two sons. That’s a work out in itself.


She's a tiny little woman but she's tougher than a hammer, she's in better shape than most. Not to mention she keeps the dogs in check on a daily basis, which is not an easy accomplishment considering our 210lb Boerboel which weighs twice as much as her is hellbent on spilling the Fedex guy's blood.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I don’t really do well in management, it’s more like me running into walls, and braining myself. And for a time, I stop eating myself into a casket.
> 
> The only thing that comes close to taming my diabetes is to go berserk, on a bike or walking. I have no self control when I go into a restaurant, and I eat like a bear. I can’t seem to help it.
> 
> When I am out in the Sun, and working out, I burn up a bucket load of energy and calories.


If you can't have self-discipline then you will get what you earn. "I can't seem to help it". Horseshit!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You sure do a lot of work for a guy that doesn’t want to get his heart rate up.


You do a lot of mouthing for a kid from Mayberry.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The gym my wife and I attend is very close to a suburban area. If you get there before 4:00AM you can get a pretty nice parking place. Of course, the gym opens at 6:00AM...

My original intention was to do a pre-listed set of weights and "reverse stair steps." With lots of guys trying to get into the gym before they go off to work, there's usually a mob for the first hour, but that ends fast. I found that hitting the place at 10:00AM allows people to miss those guys leaving before a new crowd shows up.

My wife and I are doing six days per week. I'm scrambling up some items just to use differing muscles. I will say this, most of the work-out areas near Madison are kind of rundown and poorly kept, which is why my wife and left that place. The Sun Prairie gym is always friendly, clean and there's never a glut over equipment.


----------

